
The Secret History of Women in Coding - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/13/magazine/women-coding-computer-programming.html
======
towaway1138
Neither secret nor history. For a more objective, less ideological history of
the ENIAC era at least, check out the book "ENIAC in Action".

~~~
braythwayt
In using the word “ideological,” you’ve introduced a nice ad hominem attack.
In my experience, “ideological” is a word invariably used as an ad hominem to
undermine an argument that opposes the speaker’s own ideological bias.

Do I know that to be true in this case? No, but then again, you have given no
evidence to the contrary, you just threw the word out there to try to marshall
an emotional response, then segued into talking about being objective.

That’s smarmy.

Also, in calling this material “neither secret nor history,” you’re again
engaging in rhetoric rather than argument. No, this material is not protected
by Trade Secret or National Security law, but if it is not well known, the
phrase “secret history of X” is a longstanding poetic metaphor.

As you well know, lots of articles use this phrase to describe knowledge that
is not well-known, especially if it runs counter to common folklore.

If the above is not history, it’s your obligation to give examples where it is
known to be false.

Thanks for the book recommendation. I may take you up on it, because I don’t
assume that it must be wrong just because the rest of your comment is empty
criticism.

~~~
towaway1138
Not "secret" in that it's a recurring narrative that's being pushed these days
in many places.

Not "history", in that it's simply not a reasonably objective account of what
transpired. The actual history has been a natural flow of fairly benign social
trends, not some sort of malicious conspiracy.

Compare the writing in the book I cited to this piece. It's like night and
day.

